

The Frustratingly Lovable Crazy-making Huggable Ball of Whack That Is Ember.js - steveklabnik
http://www.wekeroad.com/2014/05/28/the-frustratingly-lovable-crazy-making-huggable-ball-of-whack-that-is-ember-js/

======
Glyptodon
Ember is on the list of things where I think the main tutorials are far too
shallow to really get a sense of how to use it. I wish there was a more full-
blown REST-API backed tutorial with complex nested views and such.

Really it's not Ember, I guess, so much as it is the notion that a todo list
app exposes you to the key things you actually want to know about a particular
front end framework. If you think about it, it's a silly notion.

